# Capitola Hot Rod and Custom Classic Car show



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Today was my last full day in the Santa Cruz area for the year. I did a 30 mile farewell ride to the Capitola area where there was a classic car show going on. 


Cruising through the Aptos redwoods
California Poppies
Surfers
Capitola Pier


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A Cobra
Another Cobra
You all know better than me what the rest of these cars are.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

More cars.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

More!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Stylin'!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

One last car and a deal on a tandem on the way home.

Tomorrow I head back to LA for the summer.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice car show. The tandem...not so much.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice post! Have a great summer.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Tell me... what kinds of cars are these?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

......VERY expensive toys. Nice show.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Santa Cruz county - best place I ever lived - by far.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice show, it's hard to tell what cars they are because some are so customized. Other then the cobras and some 32 fords. Most look like kit cars...still nice.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

American cars. Nice tandem. I <3 the redwoods.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Cool shot*

Poppies, ocean and a bird. I liked that one.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

I like the homebrew double top tube and bonus flashlight holder. It looks like it might be able to double as a bottle opener, also.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i love riding to car show or "drives."

i also love cobras. so does The Boy:
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/e4bzOGIQd-DJExpwizB21g?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-VjxrdyOfW7E/TeRBo6VugAI/AAAAAAAATm4/ZwlJ_PcD3OM/s800/IMG_7239.JPG" height="534" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Easter_may?feat=embedwebsite">easter_may</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xkEWi6LjPxXmyNiD0eLETg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-F-KH0F8VJeU/TeRBpvgbg2I/AAAAAAAATnI/d3zapiZm3Q0/s800/IMG_7243.JPG" height="534" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Easter_may?feat=embedwebsite">easter_may</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JIR75WfQd3dWgLTZ-XrmOw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-RPp70889BtY/TeRBp5JS3kI/AAAAAAAATnQ/DDsyuwVw0Q0/s800/IMG_7244.JPG" height="534" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Easter_may?feat=embedwebsite">easter_may</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd hate to leave all that. wow.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

C'mon guys. Surely a girl posting classic car shots deserves some rep points.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

il sogno said:


> C'mon guys. Surely a girl posting classic car shots deserves some rep points.


ok but I used to go to car shows but now they just make me miss this. That and the same stock corvettes would be at every car show no fun in that


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I love the Cobras. Dream car right there.


----------

